# Ipod touch + achat d'applic sur applestore français ?



## chycoboy (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis peu un ipod touch, j'ai créer un compte sur l'apple store "Français".
Depuis mon ipod je voulais acheter des applications, est-ce normal qu'il impose seulement des jeux ou des applications sur l'apple store français ?
Je ne vais tout de même pas créer un compte en mentionnant que je vis aux USA ?

Merci.
Laurent.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Oui, tu ne peux acheter que sur le store français.
Quand à "truander" pour acheter sur le store d'un autre pays, il ne suffit pas simplement de mettre une adresse valide dans ledit pays, il faut également disposer d'une carte bancaire domicilié dans le pays en question (i.e. que la banque qui détienne le compte associé à la carte bancaire soit une banque de détail du pays concerné).
Voila.


----------



## chycoboy (16 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour tous ces renseignements.
Mais peut-on alors accéder seulement à l'apple store français sur le ipod ?
merci encore.


----------



## steveaustin (17 Octobre 2008)

chycoboy a dit:


> Mais peut-on alors accéder seulement à l'apple store français sur le ipod ?
> .



Sur itunes , tu peux visiter les magasins d'autres pays ; mais sur ton ipod , je pense qu'il est paramétré pour aller directement sur  le store français ...


----------



## chycoboy (17 Octobre 2008)

Ah ok, comme je l'ai acheté dans un apple store de New York !!!
Au démarrage j'ai pourtant préciser que je vivais en France.
Je pense qu'il est possible de changer l'adresse d'origine. de l'apple store ?!


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2008)

plus je lis moins je comprends....
Quel est ton problème?

Tu veux accéder à l'apStore français? ou à un autre apStore???

D'autre part, attention! il ne faut pas confondre apStore (qui permet uniquement d'acheter des applications pour iPhone et iPOD Touch), l'iTunes Store (qui lui permet d'acheter de la musiques et des videos), et l'Apple Store (qui permet via Safari d'acheter des Macs et des iPOD)


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2008)

Pour accéder au store d'un autre pays sur l'iPod Touch ou l'iPhone, il faut lorsque tu te trouves sur iTunes sélectionner le store de ton choix et rentrer ton identifiant. Lors de la prochaine synchro, c'est le dernier store sélectionné et validé qui sera pris en compte. 

J'oublie souvent de repartir sur le store français pour à part et me retrouve bloqué sur le store japonais régulièrement. Et comme on ne peut changer de store directement sur le mobile, il faut que lors de la synchro suivante je me au store français  reconnecte


----------



## chycoboy (18 Octobre 2008)

Mille excuses si je me suis mal exprimer.
Mais apparemment tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Sur mon ipod touch, l'application "apple store" me refusait mes achats, je ne correspondais pas au bon pays.
Apparemment (comme il est dit plus haut) en faisant une synchro, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
J'ai pu acheter sur l'apple store directement sur mon ipod.
Merci pour votre aide.
Laurent.


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2008)

tu parles de l'Apple Store? (accessible via Safari pour acheter du matos)
ou de l'appStore? (accessible via l'icone appStore pour acheter des applications pour iPhone/iPOD Touch)

je n'ai toujours pas compris...


----------



## chycoboy (18 Octobre 2008)

Je parlais de l'apple store accessible sur l'ipod par l'icône dédié seulement à ça.
Ouf, j'y suis arrivé. 
Faut pas m'en vouloir, je suis en train de basculer du côté "pur" de la force du monde de l'informatique. 
Contrairement au PC, je n'ai pas l'habitude de décrire un problème dans le monde apple. 

Maintenant tout est OK, je peux acheter des jeux.
Étant donné que je l'ai acheté à NY, il devait être configurer sur l'apple store USA, et le fait de le synchroniser et de le redémarrer, mon ipod a dû se mettre à jour sur le site Français.
Merci mille fois.


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2008)

chycoboy a dit:


> Je parlais de l'apple store accessible sur l'ipod par l'icône dédié seulement à ça.
> Ouf, j'y suis arrivé.
> Faut pas m'en vouloir, je suis en train de basculer du côté "pur" de la force du monde de l'informatique.
> Contrairement au PC, je n'ai pas l'habitude de décrire un problème dans le monde apple.
> ...



OK donc c'est de l'appStore que tu parles.... où app signifie Applications (et pas Apple)


----------

